# Teething: Blood pocket/blister over molar?



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

So, DD (16 months) is teething like crazy. She has both bottom molars and is working on the bottom eye teeth.

On the top, over her molar, she has a soft, purple spot. To me, it looks like a blood blister. She does clench/grind her teeth -- maybe it is rubbing? The gum was quite hard last week, so that tooth is definitely on it's way in. However, now when I push on it, it's soft (as if there is fluid between the gum and tooth).

I don't think it's causing her pain (or any more pain than regular teething).

Should I be concerned or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

My dd had two when her molars were ocming in. I looked it up in the Dr. Sears baby book and it said cold compresses work the best to soothe them but they are nothing to worry about. Kiera got her first popscicle (LOVED it!







) and I also gaeve her frozen fruit and a cold washcloth if it seemed to be bothering her. It went away on its own a few days later. HTH!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Totally normal to have those blood blisters. DS had them on his molars and I checked into it. Some kids get them, some don't. Just make sure it doesnt look infected.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Yup...really normal, especially with the larger/flatter teeth like molars.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

DS had one of those. I think the ped called it an eruption hemiatoma. DS seemed to be in a lot of pain (meltdowns for no reason) and the ped said ANYTHING cold that he would take would help. I had already tried a cold washcloth, cold teether, semi-frozen bannana, etc. She said to give him ice cream. So I did and it helped.

Catherine


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the information







DD was feeling much better later today and I noticed the purple spot was smaller.

Teething is tough


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybugchild77*
My dd had two when her molars were ocming in. I looked it up in the Dr. Sears baby book and it said cold compresses work the best to soothe them but they are nothing to worry about. Kiera got her first popscicle (LOVED it!







) and I also gaeve her frozen fruit and a cold washcloth if it seemed to be bothering her. It went away on its own a few days later. HTH!

Sorry to hear DD's March '05 contemporary had the same issue. By the time I get a copy of the Dr. Sears book, they'll be in high school









Thanks for the info!


----------

